
Gordon: Serverless Architecures Using AWS Lambda - juanriaza
http://gordon.run
======
agonzalezro
I made a small Telegram bot with it. Basically it's a cron(ed) lambda that get
GBP to EUR exchange rate and sends it to me via telegram every day.

The process was seamless and the money that I pay for having this running in
my AWS is close to 0 :D

------
neo2001
(Author here)Any feedback about this project would be much appreciated! Hope
this tool is useful for somebody out there!

~~~
cidnurh
Why should someone prefer it over
[https://github.com/serverless/serverless](https://github.com/serverless/serverless)?
Could you please provide some differences or benefits? Thanks for project,
though, looks great!

~~~
neo2001
I think the people from serverless (and apex) are doing an amazing job
evangelizing about the benefits of server-less infrastructures and they have
an amazing project they should be quite proud of.

Than been said, I think both projects walk different paths in order to achieve
similar goals.

What is different with other approaches?

* Isolation is one of the most important things for us. Each of the stages of your application are deployed into independent Cloudformation stacks.

* We don't stream commands to the AWS api. Every single of your resources are created using CF.

* We respect the tooling of each of the runtimes so javascript, java or python developers should not get exposed to software they are not use to.

* Convention over configuration. Perhaps this is because my background is the Python/Django ecosystem, but writing 200 lines configuration files in JSON feels completely wrong to me.

* Documentation documentation documentation: Again, perhaps I've been badly educated by the Django community, but documentation and examples are (for me) the most important thing a project like this should have. That's why gordon's documentation is quite complete (I would say) and we have more than 20 example project including integrations with Slack, Telegram, Twilio... and AWS services such as Kinesis, Dynamodb, Apigateway, S3, Cloudwatch Events, Cloudwatch Scheduled Events, etc...

I think is an amazing moment to be involved in the server-less community and
we'll all benefit from a thriving ecosystem like this :D

